# More baby boy knits



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

The 1st is from Patons Fairytale book 242 - number 20 - Hansel and Gretel. I think that I may have posted one of these before but this time I knitted the bands at the same time as the fronts instead of picking stitches up later.
The second is Waterwheel 890. The dark blue one underneath the light blue one is identical to one that I posted recently. I really like this pattern.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful cardigans - lovely knitting - so even. Thanks for sharing these pictures.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, I love them! They are so beautifully done. Lovely knitting. I especially like the first one with the color work on the sleeves. Great job!


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

I love these! They would match my grandson's eyes.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable sweaters!


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Love all three they are gorgeous colours


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are beautiful. I love seeing things for little boys, seems like, and I may be wrong, but seems like I see more cute things for girls.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Deegle said:


> The 1st is from Patons Fairytale book 242 - number 20 - Hansel and Gretel. I think that I may have posted one of these before but this time I knitted the bands at the same time as the fronts instead of picking stitches up later.
> The second is Waterwheel 890. The dark blue one underneath the light blue one is identical to one that I posted recently. I really like this pattern.
> Thanks for your time.


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your work is lovely.


----------



## sangaelic (Feb 1, 2017)

They are beautiful and beautifully knitted. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Once again, beautifully made little sweaters!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely sweaters. :sm24:


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful little boy items!


----------



## Brennalou (Apr 16, 2017)

All 3 are wonderful!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I would love to have these patterns but cannot find them anywhere. I assume they are out of print. Good for you to keep them in your stash!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

samdog13 said:


> I would love to have these patterns but cannot find them anywhere. I assume they are out of print. Good for you to keep them in your stash!


I see that the patons book has two numbers on Ravelry - it is listed as 17305 as well as 242. Maybe you could find that one.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful knits


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Very adorable!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

So lovely!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

They are great for little boys.....just reverse the button side...knit in shades of pinks and rose and they are beautiful for little girls.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are all wonderful! You do such nice work.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful sweaters.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I enjoy ohhhing and ahhhing over your knitting and color selection....


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are really lovely.


----------



## suzanneprevost (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

Very cute.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful work love little boy knits


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Great job-with really professional looking outcome. Your knitting is perfect.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Great sweaters - lovely knitting.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

That little bit of stranded knitting really adds to the sweater - and the 2 with the texture pattern are great as well. I'm always amazed at how a small change can make such a big difference. Wonderful work. I'm
expecting 5 new nieces/nephews this Fall, and am always looking for new patterns it seems.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Fantastic sweaters!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Your sweaters are always beautifully done.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I love your little sweaters, especially the first one! Great work.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I am not able to find the book for sale! If anyone knows where I could purchase it, please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love them


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Tonka's Mom said:


> That little bit of stranded knitting really adds to the sweater - and the 2 with the texture pattern are great as well. I'm always amazed at how a small change can make such a big difference. Wonderful work. I'm
> expecting 5 new nieces/nephews this Fall, and am always looking for new patterns it seems.


Congratulations - you're going to be busy! I sometimes knit the first cardigan in deep pink for a girl. I probably should put the buttons on the other side but I don't think it matters for a newborn.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

They're all so adorable


----------



## Brennalou (Apr 16, 2017)

I love it. Baby won't know about the buttons.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

They're all so cute, and I have both patterns here.
It's also nice to see patterns that can be used for boys & girls.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

You have done a wonderful job.. They are all do sweet. Thank you for sharing. :sm01:


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Beautifully done, and I like the colors.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

All the sweaters are beautiful - good work!


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

They are all beautiful. The first one though looks feminine as it looks like flowers.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice little boy sweaters.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

These sweaters are beautiful! I love blue and nite together.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful work.
Could you share what sizes these are?


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Lovely patterns and knitting


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice job love the colors. is this the 5 hour sweater?


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful. I love them.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

So pretty! I love the decorative stitch on the bottom picture!


----------



## mariabean (Jan 16, 2017)

They are lovely! What a good idea knitting the bands at the same time! I hate picking up stitches. Can you do that for ribbed bands as well?


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

All three are just beautiful!!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters, will make for some happy boys!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice & so well done


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Love your cardigans????


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

They are lovely.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

These are adorable!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Truly beautiful sweaters, and perfect knitting! I agree with knitting the bands along with the sweater, it _is so much easier than picking up later.


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

Love them all.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful even knitting.. they are lovely.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful work on all of them!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Adorable sweaters!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Lovely patterns, your work is beautiful


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Darling sweaters


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

All lovely!


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

They're beautiful! Great work!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

They are beautiful..


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are so beautifully knitted!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

They are very beautiful.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful and in cool colors.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Darling sweaters! Beautiful work!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

clayk said:


> Nice job love the colors. is this the 5 hour sweater?


No it's not. I am not familiar with that one at all.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Metrogal said:


> They are all beautiful. The first one though looks feminine as it looks like flowers.


It's actually shown as a boys sweater. It's an old pattern and goes with all in one rompers. I never thought of it a girlie, maybe because I saw the pattern photo!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Ruddersrun said:


> Beautiful work.
> Could you share what sizes these are?


The blue and white 1 is knitted as an 18" and the pattern is for 18" and 20"

The other ones are knitted as a 16" and the pattern is for 14", 16" and 18".


----------



## DarleneAP (Jan 26, 2017)

Just beautiful. I looked up the pattern for Waterwheel 890 and saw that it said double knit. Did you double knit it? I'd love to make it, but have never double knit.


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Absolutely precious and beautifully knitted, as always.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

DarleneAP said:


> Just beautiful. I looked up the pattern for Waterwheel 890 and saw that it said double knit. Did you double knit it? I'd love to make it, but have never double knit.


Double knit is the thickness of the yarn and is equal to 3 light in the US, I think. It's not the double knitting style of knitting giving a result on both sides which I have never done either! It's just normal knit and purl.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous work!!! ????


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful work, from a fellow Dub.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely knitting!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are great! Love the bands on the first one.


----------



## DarleneAP (Jan 26, 2017)

Deegle said:


> Double knit is the thickness of the yarn and is equal to 3 light in the US, I think. It's not the double knitting style of knitting giving a result on both sides which I have never done either! It's just normal knit and purl.


Oooh. Thanks for the info. I'm going to get the pattern


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow..you did a great job!!


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

gerrity1 said:


> Beautiful work, from a fellow Dub.


Thanks. Nice to hear from another Dub!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice sweaters!!!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Deegle said:


> The 1st is from Patons Fairytale book 242 - number 20 - Hansel and Gretel. I think that I may have posted one of these before but this time I knitted the bands at the same time as the fronts instead of picking stitches up later.
> The second is Waterwheel 890. The dark blue one underneath the light blue one is identical to one that I posted recently. I really like this pattern.
> Thanks for your time.


Beautiful cardigans, I love the colours as well :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

Love both sweaters.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

DarleneAP said:


> Just beautiful. I looked up the pattern for Waterwheel 890 and saw that it said double knit. Did you double knit it? I'd love to make it, but have never double knit.


Pattern requires DK yarn... which is a light worsted weight yarn Not double knitting technique.


----------



## LuLuMema (Apr 22, 2018)

Still trying to find the pattern for Waterwheel 890.
HELP!!!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely work :sm24:


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

LuLuMema said:


> Still trying to find the pattern for Waterwheel 890.
> HELP!!!


A kind kp'r posted a link to it at the bottom of page 3 or 4 of my topic 'Lemon baby cardigan'.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Love how you change up the same pattern to make it completely unique each time. Another great bunch.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Here is the link. Hope it works.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2018/3/24/510713-l_890_cardigans_and_bonnet.pdf


----------



## LuLuMema (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks so much for the link. GOT IT!!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## lorraine hunter (Apr 24, 2019)

How do I get the pattern for the cardigan can you let me no thank you


Deegle said:


> The 1st is from Patons Fairytale book 242 - number 20 - Hansel and Gretel. I think that I may have posted one of these before but this time I knitted the bands at the same time as the fronts instead of picking stitches up later.
> The second is Waterwheel 890. The dark blue one underneath the light blue one is identical to one that I posted recently. I really like this pattern.
> Thanks for your time.


----------



## lorraine hunter (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi I have looking at your patterns for bay cardigans how do I download them please


----------



## lorraine hunter (Apr 24, 2019)

Can you let me no how to download the baby cardigan pattern please


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

lorraine hunter said:


> Can you let me no how to download the baby cardigan pattern please


Hi,
The first 1 is from a Patons book and is still under a copyright. The second 1 is Waterwheel 890 and there is a download of it at the bottom of the page below.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------

